# *New* and have a few questions to ask!



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey everyone!
I am new to this forum and have a few questions about betta fish before I buy one. I am looking at spending about $50 to get started. Is this posible?

Can you get 2 females and have them in the same tank? I heard that you can, just the males have to stay in a tank by them selves.

If so what size of tank would be appropriate for them?? and what other things should I look at getting for my new bettas?? 

thanks for all your help in advance! 

Thanks,
Jon35

Ps: how much do you usally spend on your bettas per month after you get everything else? like on food? and other stuff that is required for them to live healthy. Thanks!!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I spent between fifty and sixty dollars for my tank and one male betta. If you make sure it is healthy that should be okay. i got a 2.5 gal tank w/ filter a mini heater designed for small tanks and the fish, gravel food etc. for that much.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

but i got a sick betta and that cost more to get meds and stuff


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks lwstinkinsweet for the quick reply! I am defintly thinking about getting one or two females is that alright??

thanks again,
Jon35


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya! Yes, 2 female Bettas can be kept together. I have been keeping mine together for years. I have heard that once in a blue moon, they dislike each other, so watch them at first, but in general, as long as there is enough room for both, they should be happy to live together! 

Good luck on getting your new fish!
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

More often then not the females will fight just like the males.


RC


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i have 1 male 2 females in a 5 gallon they fought at first but are getting along now


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey all thanks!

Well I think I will get a bigger one than 2.5g I will probley get a 5g tank! thanks! What do you mean you dont buy the food?? Where do you get it for free! 

I will most defintitaly get 2 females and hope it works out for them! 

Thanks all!

Jon35


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

because my first fish was so sick i spent seventy dollars on his tank then medicine and then finally a new fish. this one is starting to have some fin/tail rot, so i have spent ten more already for a water test kit, then i have to buy the medicine for it and ph down because my water is like ph 8.4.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

RC had it right. 2 bettas in the same tank undivided will more likely lead to a dead betta. Spawn siblings have a better chance of staying together if they have not been seperated but I wouldn't keep 2 in the same tank.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i got a 10 gallon tank for $50.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Leave the PH alone. 8.4 is not a problem for Betta Splendens.


RC


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks all!

I just have one more question for you pros, Is it fine if I put a fake plant in the tank?!? 
Just to let you know I have figured it all out and I can get everything I need to start for just about $35! so yeah I will be getting one in about a weeks time! Thanks again!

Jon35


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

if it is a silk plant it is fine. the plastic ones can rip their fins


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh okay so where did you get your silk plant? Good thing I asked because I was just going to put in a plastic plant!
Thanks Iwstinkinsweet!


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi! Congrats on being able to get a tank in a week! Fake plants are OK, but get a cloth plant. Sometimes Bettas will accidentally scrape off a few scales when they come to sleep in the plant. Which is not good for them. I have found this out the hard way!


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Well thanks Im totally me! Where did you get your cloth plants because the pet store I am looking at only has plastic. The store is Petsmart, I dont know if you have this from were you live! thanks again!

Jon35


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Look at Fostersmiths.com


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

if you have a walmart, they usually have cloth plants, but dont get your fish there they are always sick. also the petco near me has some. so if you have one of those it would be good. mine has some plastic on it and i took it out when my fish started to tear his fins. i dont know if you can get any that have no plastic but i am sure you can. i am currently looking for some like that. so if you find some let me know where and how much.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Don't know much about bettas, just wanted to say Welcome! and hope you stick around.


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey,

Cool, I have never seen the food come in a big bulk bag before! Well thanks for the tip on the tanks but I think that the bigger they get the more money they are. That is just from the store I have been looking at. How about a 2g is that big enough, It sounds to small but some say bettas can live in as small as .5g so yeah help me out!
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well thats good you can get such a good price for a betta set up. Are you getting the 5 gallon? ( I've been reading all the answers on this post ) And also someone said they don't spend anything per month, and I dont either because the food will last you a while and you really don't need anything else...also, you shouldn't get a fake plastic plant becayse they can easily rip and tear the betta's fins, if you want a fake plant you should try to get a silk one...good luck!


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Yeah I will try and find a silk/cloth plant instead of a plastic one! So if you dont mind me asking another question what do you guys/gals use for food for your bettas?? I might go with a 5 gallon it all depends I am still looking for an aquarium! so I will let you know what one I decide to go with!

Thanks,
Jon35


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I used BettaMin flakes and Aqua Culture Betta pellets on mine...and I plan on using both of those on the new one when I get him too...


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the help I will prob. go with the flakes and the bloodworms for treats! Thanks everyone! and what size of tanks do you guys/gals have?!? Well I just got one last thing to do! Convince my parents to let me buy one!! Wish me luck! 
thanks,
Jon35


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Baby_baby what size of bowl are you going with then? because maybe I should just go with a bowl if it is bigger, thanks for the new Idea! 

Jon35


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I have the mini bow 2.5 and i think that the filter is pretty large too. and if i use the little hook thingy that came to hold it up with, the current is too high out of the water so it pushes my betta around but i find if i take that off and turn it to its lowest it is okay. i have a question about filters. how often should you change the cartridge thing?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

can i use any brand of filter cartridge in my tank or will changing brands send my fish into shock? 

DEFINITELY keep the water clean. I thought mine was clean. it looked like it and the store only said change it once a week, but he got fin rot so it must have been dirty because i have run so many tests for chemicals and stuff and the water is fine. it must be just getting too old or something. dirt that i cant see. there is a film at the top whenever i was cleaning it. a thick gooey white film. i could pick it up out of the bowl so something was not right there. oh well. just make sure to keep it clean


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay than. Thanks for the advice! I really needed! I just wanted to do my research before I bought one and than somthing happend to it and than I would be SOL! So thanks everyone! I will post pictures when I get one! and any other advise you can give me, go for it! I am always willing to learn!
Thanks,
Jon35


----------



## Jon35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey everyone!
Last night I was thinking and I rememeberd that I might need a heater, do you think that is a need, because I am from edmonton, alberta it can get cold here! So do you think I need one? and if so which one do you reccomend??

thanks again,
Jon35


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a small heater in my 2.5minibow tank. I cant remember the brand name but I found it at wallyworld when i got my first (sick) fish. dont buy fish there but the supplies are okay.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

i really like the mini bows. But they seem to be a bit pricey for the size. BUT, i did find a aquarium kit at Meijers. 10 Gallons (glass), Heater, Filter and Pump, food and water treatment, and thermometer. 29.99. All it needs is a hood and a lamp. WHich is going to run me about another 30, I think. COurse I will still need to buy stuff for inside.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

well u need a 5or10 gallon aquaruim preferablly a 10 so u can just use it as the growout tank as they grow a heater 25 watt a corner/sponge filter a container or show tank 2 put the female in wen in the breeding tank with the male and a couple of leafy plants so they can hide (fryandmother) and u need a male and female preferablly a trio bcuz u can only breed females 1nce evry month :king:


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

oh i 4got u need a hood 2 so they wont jump out and half a styrafoam cup or almond leaf or sumthing ur male can build hid bubblenest in


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

I love bubble nests, They'er really pretty!


----------

